# Solved: QuickTime 6 APPEAL!!!



## Tarq (May 12, 2002)

Has anyone still got Apple QuickTime 6.0, on their PC, a CD from magazines or CDROM/Music CDs, a file share network etc. Its quite recent. Someone must have it. 5 has always been a problem as I can't see the window on my screen, but if I press enter I can hear the sound going. When I got 6 this all changed it worked perfectly and now I've got a few QT Movies in my documents. I upgraded to 6.3 the other day and now I can't play them!!! I need 6.0 back but Apple have no download for it and neither do any other sites I've come across. Please someone help, I'm desprate. If you can provide a download link, zip it up and e-mail, I can provide FTP space, we can work someone out. It would be very much appreciated. Thank you for any help what so ever!


----------



## LONGHAIR (Jun 11, 2002)

Where did you get 6.0 in the first place? Download? If so didn't you save the .exe itself somewhere? If you did, You still have it yourself.

I learned the hardway a few years ago about "live install" .........Don't do it. Save the downloaded .exe to a folder somewhere and install from there. Then if you ever need to uninstall/re-install, you don't have to download it again. Plus you still have the "old" version should you need to go back to it.

I sure hope this is not a good lesson too late. It was for me.......


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Howdy Tarq...

I've got the full install .zip, where do you want it sent to...


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

Tarq

I found version 6 on a game CD. PM me with your e-mail addy and I'll send it off to you.


----------



## Tarq (May 12, 2002)

Thank you guys soooooooo much.

Please send it to

[email protected]

THANK YOU!


----------



## Tarq (May 12, 2002)

Thanks everyone, I got QuickTime 6.0 thanks for your help!!


----------



## Joey__P (Sep 19, 2003)

I also need this exe. I cant use the internet, I need to install 6.0 without an internet connection. I can get online to download it to CD. Could someone ftp it or email a link for it to me please?

Thanks so much!

-Joey


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Tarq:

Go in the Control Panel and open the Quicktime panel, then expand the list by clicking the down arrow. Check each listing and see if you need to make any changes to the settings.

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------



## Tarq (May 12, 2002)

Hey Joey

I have uploaded the necessary install files to my ISP's anonymous ftp webspace. Download the two links below and then will need to be placed in the same folder when you install.


ftp://ftp.blueyonder.co.uk/store1/incoming/QuickTimeInstallCache2.qdat 
ftp://ftp.blueyonder.co.uk/store1/incoming/QuickTimeInstaller.exe 

Hope that helps!


----------

